# JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD



## Marlowe (22. März 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Liebe Teichfritzen! 

Für die im o.a. Thema erwähnte Kamera muss ich mir gemäß Bedienungsanleitung noch eine "Karte" holen, was immer damit gemeint ist.

Bald möchte ich nämlich auch Bilder meines Teichs auf diesem Forum zeigen.

Was ich immer sage, gilt für meinen Teich ebenso wie für meine PC- oder auch Photokenntnisse:
NIEMAND IST UMSONST AUF DER WELT, MAN KANN ZUMINDEST NOCH ALS SCHLECHTES BEISPIEL DIENEN!

Bevor ich also in der nächsten Woche den Gang zum Fachhandel antrete, könnte ich noch den einen oder anderen Tipp umsetzen.

Dieses ist kein Witz, sondern aus der Not geboren. Bevor mich jemand aus diesen Läden hereinlegt oder falsch berät, halte ich mein Wenden an euch für legitim. 
Was für euch Binsenweisheiten sein mögen, könnte für mich wichtig sein!
Sollte also jemand eine Anmerkung zum Kauf dieser Karte haben, so sei er sicher, dass ich aufmerksam lesen werde.


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

So siehte sie aus:
[ASIN]B0000T2EDM[/ASIN]

Diese "Karte" ist gemeint:


> ... Einschub für MM-/SD-Karte, ...


Zitat: Quelle Amazon.de

Also wirst du wohl das:
[ASIN]B0009I6KBQ[/ASIN]
zB. brauchen. 

Nimm die Kamera einfach mit zum Kartenkauf - dann wird nix schief gehen!


----------



## Christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

Lieber Marlowe,

diese "Karte" ist ein kleiner Zusatzspeicher. Sieht so ähnlich aus wie der kleine Chip, den Du in Dein Händie stecken musst.

In Deinem Falle eine sog. SD-Karte, die aber nicht mehr als 256 MB haben darf (mehr kann die Kamera nicht verarbeiten). Als Anhaltspunkt: SD-Karten mit 1 GB werden zur Zeit ab 7,- EUR gehandelt.

(uuups - Joachim war schneller....)


----------



## Frank (22. März 2008)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

Moin,

Achtung, ich habe aber in einem Bericht gelesen, das max. 256 MB Karten funktionieren.

Bitte nochmals überprüfen, ob das richtig ist. Sonst könnte es zu größeren Problemen führen.


----------



## Marlowe (22. März 2008)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

Nur noch klasse!

Jetzt schon danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


Nachher werde ich beim Anschauen eines s/w-Bogart-Films aus der schwarzen Serie meine Einstellung zur Technik überdenken.


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

@Frank
 das wusste ich nicht - ich nehm die 2. Karte oben wieder raus. 

@Marlowe
Siehe Frank - nimm deine Kamera also besser mit hin (incl. Handbuch  )


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2009)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

Ihr Lieben!

Nun ist lediglich nur etwas mehr als ein Jahr vergangen, aber morgen möchte ich diese Karte holen.
Meine Motivation wird u.a. dadurch gesteigert, dass ich mit "Scotty"-Technik-Verständnis ein von mir fotographiertes Bild eines meiner Aquarien als Desktop-Hintergrund einrichten konnte.
Wenn das so weitergeht, dann melde ich mich noch zum Studium der Hohen Technik an.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es in diesem Jahr, ein Bild meines Teiches in die HP zu bekommen.:__ nase

Keep on rocking,

Sir Marlowe


----------



## Joachim (30. März 2009)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

Hallo Marlowe,

na wenn das bei dir weiterhin so flott geht, dann ... kommst du glatt zu spät, wenn das Beamen erfunden wurde.  

Wenn du Schwierigkeiten beim Bild-Upload hast, dann meld dich im Support - wär ja gelacht, wenn wir das nicht auch noch hinbekommen. So bis 2010 ...   (Sorry!)


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2009)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

Hey Joachim!

Ich habe nun übergangsweise einen Ausschnitt aus einem meiner Aquarien
im Profil verankert.

Als zusätzliche Übung speicherte ich bei "Mein Teich und ich" ein Photo
aus meinem PC im Anhang einer von mir verfaßten Mail.

Andy Warhol und ich, wir sind in einem Atemzug zu nennen und mein
Aufstieg zum Meister des Bildes ist kaum noch zu bremsen!1

Gut, das Bild in meinem Profil könnte erheblich besser sein,
aber als Start doch erstmal besser als ein Schlag ins Genick,
so denke ich.

Meinen Dank für die trostspendenden Worte ,
ich nehme sie als Motivation!


Herzlichst,

Sir Marlowe


----------



## Joachim (31. März 2009)

*AW: JENDIGITAL JD C3.1 LCD*

Na denn mal ran an die Tasten - das Profilbild ist ja schonmal nen Anfang.


----------

